# Uber Take 30% hike? Is it true?



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

I recently read somewhere that after a couple months with Uber, their share goes from 20% to 30%. I wasn't sure if that was true or not.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't heard anything about this and I don't think it's true. If you drive for anything other than UberX, they take 28%, but for UberX, it stays at 20%. If they do try and start taking a higher percentage, you can bet that they will find themselves with no drivers. They already lost a lot with the rate cuts; something like this would send even the most desperate packing.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Divide your net fares into your gross fares.

Uber takes 28-31% already

On a minimum fare ride uber takes 40%

No matter how long the ride is it is always more than 20% because of the safe ride fee taken from the driver.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I already knew going into it that the percentage came after the $1 fee so I never factored it that way. We all know that Uber is famous for deceptive wording.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

There have been some areas where newer drivers are being charged a 25% commission.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> There have been some areas where newer drivers are being charged a 25% commission.


Is that for the UberX platform? Do you know which areas? Is it in other countries or in the US?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber says the minimum fare is $4.00

Yet in LA pays the driver $2.40

Uber takes 40%


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Is that for the UberX platform? Do you know which areas? Is it in other countries or in the US?


San Francisco market is 25% as of Sept 2014 for only new drivers


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that's scary. Just when I thought Uber couldn't stoop any lower.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scottiesoreal said:


> I recently read somewhere that after a couple months with Uber, their share goes from 20% to 30%. I wasn't sure if that was true or not.


Uber takes 100% of the first $1 of every fare. And then 20% of the rest of the fare. This produces a graph curve that starts at 40% and as the fare increases it approaches 20% but never actually reaches 20%.

The real percentage depends on the average fare amount drivers are experiencing. A driver focusing on the suburbs and getting airport runs will have a lower percentage than a driver focusing on the inner city and getting a lot of minimum fares.

This is also why Uber is focused on maximizing trips per hour. Uber makes more when a driver does three $4 fares (for a total of $12) in an hour than they do when a driver does one $12 fare in an hour. With three $4 fares, Uber collects $4.80 from the $12 in revenue. With one $12 fare, Uber collects $3.20 from the $12 in revenue. If you are Uber you want more, and more, AND MORE short trips!


----------



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I haven't heard anything about this and I don't think it's true. If you drive for anything other than UberX, they take 28%, but for UberX, it stays at 20%. If they do try and start taking a higher percentage, you can bet that they will find themselves with no drivers. They already lost a lot with the rate cuts; something like this would send even the most desperate packing.


This is my first driving gig, ever, so I hope not. Only did one evening so far, this for day weekend coming up will be round two for me, so let's hope not


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Uber is making up for money lost on the $10 weekly iphone charge.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I switch to Lyft and now we have more Lyft drivers also in my area than Uber drivers. My last paycheck was just under $1000 with Lyft and I don't turn on Uber anymore. When they pay more than Lyft, I will switch back but I don't see it happening. 
Why steal $1 for safe ride from drivers instead of charging customers? So they charge driver for a safe ride? So then Uber drives safely or driver? Imaging you hire a driver but charge him every ride $1 for a safe ride. It is a nonsense. Something is wrong with Uber. And as I lately hear from customers, they get equal service from Uber drivers- cars that not match description and are too old and not listed as a car that supposed to come and some other stories. You get what you pay for.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Love that profile pic @7Miles!


----------



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

bunnydoodoo said:


> Uber is making up for money lost on the $10 weekly iphone charge.


Good thing I have my own phone, then.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

scottiesoreal said:


> I recently read somewhere that after a couple months with Uber, their share goes from 20% to 30%. I wasn't sure if that was true or not.


You heard WRONG.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I switch to Lyft and now we have more Lyft drivers also in my area than Uber drivers. My last paycheck was just under $1000 with Lyft and I don't turn on Uber anymore. When they pay more than Lyft, I will switch back but I don't see it happening.
> Why steal $1 for safe ride from drivers instead of charging customers? So they charge driver for a safe ride? So then Uber drives safely or driver? Imaging you hire a driver but charge him every ride $1 for a safe ride. It is a nonsense. Something is wrong with Uber. And as I lately hear from customers, they get equal service from Uber drivers- cars that not match description and are too old and not listed as a car that supposed to come and some other stories. You get what you pay for.


Doesn't lyft have some type of fee too?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber takes 100% of the first $1 of every fare. And then 20% of the rest of the fare. This produces a graph curve that starts at 40% and as the fare increases it approaches 20% but never actually reaches 20%.
> 
> The real percentage depends on the average fare amount drivers are experiencing. A driver focusing on the suburbs and getting airport runs will have a lower percentage than a driver focusing on the inner city and getting a lot of minimum fares.
> 
> This is also why Uber is focused on maximizing trips per hour. Uber makes more when a driver does three $4 fares (for a total of $12) in an hour than they do when a driver does one $12 fare in an hour. With three $4 fares, Uber collects $4.80 from the $12 in revenue. With one $12 fare, Uber collects $3.20 from the $12 in revenue. If you are Uber you want more, and more, AND MORE short trips!


I've ben getting fibered with a lot of min fare trips this week, hope that improves


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Doesn't lyft have some type of fee too?


They sure do. In Dallas its $1.50 vs $1.00 for Uber.

Not sure why the tripping all over ourselves over the greatness of LYFT vs Uber.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Doesn't lyft have some type of fee too?


My understanding is Lyft charges the rider not the driver.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JWBurns said:


> Not sure why the tripping all over ourselves over the greatness of LYFT vs Uber.


Exactly. They're two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lyft takes a bigger cut than uber. 

Uber

$5 ride + $1 SRF = $6 .. Uber makes $2

Lyft 

$5 ride + $1.50 SRF= $6.50 .. Lyft makes $2.50

The only difference is that with lyft you don't see the SRF added to the total, but the pax will see it added to their total. With uber you will see the SRF already added to the total.


----------

